# Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby vs Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua"



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 9, 2016)

Ever since the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" were imported I wanted them in my collection so I purchased them and I'm extremely thankful to have the Nicaraguan stock. I also wanted to have photos of the "Hobby" specimen side by side for comparison.

These photos are from two subadult specimens at 4" inches in size. Compare one another the differences between the two. Enjoy these photos.

Reactions: Like 8 | Dislike 1 | Informative 2 | Love 5


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 9, 2016)

I saw you post these pics on fb hour ago, those are really stunning specimens. Nicaraguan locality is truely beautiful with those setae but i really like copper-ish hue of hobby too

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 9, 2016)

No comparing the two.. I'm hopeing to find a few Nics at my local Expo this weekend..  I'm not a Brachy or a terrestrial guy but the Nicaraguan albos are flat out awesome...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 10, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Ever since the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua" were imported I wanted them in my collection so I purchased them and I'm extrI mely thankful to have the Nicaraguan stock. I also wanted to have photos of the "Hobby" specimen side by side for comparison.
> 
> These photos are from two subadult specimens at 4" inches in size. Compare one another the differences between the two. Enjoy these photos.


How do you manage to keep two spiders at such close proximity together without issues? I'd think they wouldn't like another one so close and get defensive. Or is it photoshopped together which i can't see because of me watching it on my phone?


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice photos. I have a pair of Nicaraguan and I'm looking forward to breeding them soon. 

Unfortunately the hobby form in the UK is even less hairy. Its a shame 

Here is the 'Pube Hair'(UK Hobby) I kept a while back..
View media item 36075

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 10, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> How do you manage to keep two spiders at such close proximity together without issues? I'd think they wouldn't like another one so close and get defensive. Or is it photoshopped together which i can't see because of me watching it on my phone?


They are both in the modelling business, so they are professionals ofcourse 

(i was wondering the same thing).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 10, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> How do you manage to keep two spiders at such close proximity together without issues? I'd think they wouldn't like another one so close and get defensive. Or is it photoshopped together which i can't see because of me watching it on my phone?


 The hobby albopilosum was a bit more curious than the Nicaraguan she was moving a bit more, but I manage to have them next to each other. I did suffer a bite from the hobby albopilosum she was not happy. No it is not photo shop if it was that would be the best photo shop I've ever seen.

It's 100% percent real of both side by side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 10, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> The hobby albopilosum was a bit more curious than the Nicaraguan she was moving a bit more, but I manage to have them next to each other. I did suffer a bite from the hobby albopilosum she was not happy. No it is not photo shop if it was that would be the best photo shop I've ever seen.
> 
> It's 100% percent real of both side by side.


I wasn't by all means implying it was fake, only that maybe you took a picture of each and stuck them together. Good to know i can still watch pics on my phone 
You took a bite for taking a picture to show us the difference. If that's not dedication, i don't know what is...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 10, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Very nice photos. I have a pair of Nicaraguan and I'm looking forward to breeding them soon.
> 
> Unfortunately the hobby form in the UK is even less hairy. Its a shame
> 
> ...


 Is a shame what hobbyists have done to this species. Looking at your specimen on your photo is like looking at a Brachypelma vagans with a little bit of deformation. And I also think inbreeding has a lot to do with the hobby albopilosum having the appearance that they have to this day.

I can't say every single one of them has been hybrid but we can definetly see a huge amount of difference of the curly hairs on the hobby is far less than the Nicaraguan. Also if you notice the abdomen hairs on the hobby is straight compare to the Nicaraguan which that makes me believe that has been hybridize with another species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 10, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Very nice photos. I have a pair of Nicaraguan and I'm looking forward to breeding them soon.
> 
> Unfortunately the hobby form in the UK is even less hairy. Its a shame
> 
> ...


 Can I burrow your photo? I'll give you credit  for it, I would like to post it on my Facebook thread. Or if you're on Facebook AB you should post the photo.


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 10, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Is a shame what hobbyists have done to this species. Looking at your specimen on your photo is like looking at a Brachypelma vagans with a little bit of deformation. And I also think inbreeding has a lot to do with the hobby albopilosum having the appearance that they have to this day.


There has definately been a hybrid with some some sort of redrump. I am yet to see a HF over here like yours. Most here have similarities of a vagans.  The setae on the abdomen is pale pink and can even be slightly red after moults. I agree that inbreeding has more than likely attributed to certain HF visual differences too. 



Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Can I burrow your photo? I'll give you credit  for it, I would like to post it on Facebook.


Yes. I dont mind at all. Do uou have a page/profile that I can follow on FB?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 10, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> There has definately been a hybrid with some some sort of redrump. I am yet to see a HF over here like yours. Most here have similarities of a vagans.  The setae on the abdomen is pale pink and can even be slightly red after moults. I agree that inbreeding has more than likely attributed to certain HF visual differences too.
> 
> 
> Yes. I dont mind at all. Do uou have a page/profile that I can follow on FB?


 I'm on Facebook Arachnoboards under Jose Berrios. What's your name? And thank you!


----------



## gypsy cola (Nov 10, 2016)

beautiful pics


----------

